# MP3s unter Gentoo erstellen.

## R4miu5

Mit welcem Programm kann ich unter Gentoo meine CDs in MP3s umwandeln und dabei, wenn möglich auch noch die Interpreteninformationen aus dem Internet abrufen?

thx for help

----------

## mrsteven

```
emerge -av grip
```

----------

## Blackdream

K jetzt kommt der große codec streit aber ich würde lieber ogg's benutzen; ich find die Persönlich besser weil die es wie es für mich scheint eine bessere Qualität zu haben.

*g*

wie aber gesagt 

emerge -av grip

Ist ein graphische fronted für mehrere tools und benutzt freedb um die Informationen zu laden  :Wink: 

----------

## bbgermany

ripperx ist auch ein schönes tool, wenn du es grafisch brauchst  :Smile: 

----------

## R4miu5

 *Quote:*   

> K jetzt kommt der große codec streit aber ich würde lieber ogg's benutzen; ich find die Persönlich besser weil die es wie es für mich scheint eine bessere Qualität zu haben.

 

glaub ich gern aber ich hab auch einen MP3 - Player und Eltern die nicht unbedingt verstehen würden, dass ich keine MP3s mehr höre.

ihr versteht sicher was ich meine. :Very Happy: 

ich probier mal grip

DANKE!!

Ähm.. funktioniert Grip auch unter KDE, ich seh nur X und gnome?

----------

## Blackdream

DU musst vielleicht ein paar libraries nachinstallieren aber wenn die drauf sind geht es auch unter kde

----------

## l3u

Ich würde auch ogg benutzen. Rippen und Encoden würde ich dann mittels

```
cdparanoia 1- -B && oggenc -q 6 `ls *.wav` && rm *.wav
```

Den mp3-Player kannst du ja bestimmt bei eBay verkaufen ;-) Es gibt ja auch tragbare Player, die ogg audio abspielen, oder?

... und gibt's da nicht auch so ein kleines PERL-Script, das per CDDB die Daten aus dem Internet holt und dann mp3s oder oggs draus macht? cdrip oder ripcd oder so?

----------

## Macrobiotus

Ich mag jack.

Ähh, das Skript (emerge jack)

----------

## zervus

Ich benutze abcde (a better audio encoder), ein kleines Kommandozeilenfrontend mit leichter Konfigurierbarkeit.

----------

## R4miu5

ich hab jetzt mal ein paar alben in mp3s umgewandelt, aber wenn ich sie mit xmms wiedergeben will, rattert die liste nur durch und nichts passiert. ich doppelklicke auf das erste lied und innerhalb von einer halben sekunde geht er die liste durch und steht wieder oben.

hat jemand ne idee woran es liegen kann. die zugriffsrechte waren es nicht.

----------

## UncleOwen

Bei der neuesten xmms-Version muss man +mp3 als use-flag angeben.

----------

## bbgermany

 *UncleOwen wrote:*   

> Bei der neuesten xmms-Version muss man +mp3 als use-flag angeben.

 

und man muss xmms-mpg123 übersetzten. manchmal zieht er das nicht von alleine nach.

----------

## l3u

Und was soll der Blödsinn? Gehen die davon aus, daß man nur ogg-Dateien abspielen will oder wie?!

----------

## boris64

cd's rippen für faule  :Wink: 

```
emerge -v kde-base/kaudiocreator
```

cddb, mp3, ogg, alles per klick und play.

cd einlegen und gut ist.

----------

## R4miu5

hab jetzt grip und xmms spielt auch mit.

DANKE SEHR

@borisdigital das kann man bei grip auch alles einstellen (das weiß ich, da ich auch faul bin...)

----------

